

Why I'm Suing Microsoft Co-Founder Paul Allen For Securities Fraud - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-im-suing-microsoft-co-founder-paul-allen-2009-6

======
aminuit
Interesting article. The author makes a strong case that Charter was
mismanaged under Paul Allen's stewardship, but poor management is not the same
as securities fraud.

He does make a very strong case that the UBS analyst turned investment banker,
Aryeh Bourkoff, was engaging in dotcom style pump and dump tactics, but it
doesn't give any evidence for a link between Bourkoff and Allen. It's a
circumstantial at best.

~~~
sayrer
I don't know what to believe. That article is borderline illiterate, but it
does sound bad if accurate.

